# Mold 600 Question



## Robert H (May 28, 2021)

Good day all.
I have another batch of lonza in the chamber and finally sourced some collagen sheet at a decent price and some mold600 that I got bent over on, but have a question. The white mold is spreading nicely, but I have noticed a few specks of green here and there. Is this normal? I would have to think it must happen. The specks of green are very isolated and have not gotten any bigger and the white mold is still spreading. 
On another front, the weight loss is way slower and I knew it would be but the difference in the drying is incredible. They are getting firmer but not crusty, so I am looking forward to when I can taste the difference.


----------



## DanMcG (May 28, 2021)

looks good! the green is harmless and the white mold will probably crowd it out eventually.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (May 28, 2021)

Robert H said:


> Good day all.
> I have another batch of lonza in the chamber and finally sourced some collagen sheet at a decent price and some mold600 that I got bent over on, but have a question. The white mold is spreading nicely, but I have noticed a few specks of green here and there. Is this normal? I would have to think it must happen. The specks of green are very isolated and have not gotten any bigger and the white mold is still spreading.
> On another front, the weight loss is way slower and I knew it would be but the difference in the drying is incredible. They are getting firmer but not crusty, so I am looking forward to when I can taste the difference.
> 
> ...


I;m guessing the green mold is from an extraneous source,  not from the mold 600 culture.  I'd hit it with some vinegar and wipe it off so that the  white mold can take over.  Green mold on cheese sucks  I can't imagine it is any better on salami.


----------



## Robert H (May 28, 2021)

Thanks, I thought as much. I was surprised how long it took to appear and spread  but glad its working.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (May 30, 2021)

I've contemplated mixing the mold 600 at a 1/2 or 1/4 strength concentration that is normally recommended.  Given adequate time to bloom in  water prior to using, I feel like the mold would still achieve total coverage on the meat in short order.  It might be something to experiment with if you're paying steep prices for the mold 600.  Mold grows so aggressively that even in sub-optimal concentrations, I believe it will have no issues doing the job we intend it to do.


----------



## Robert H (May 31, 2021)

I was very surprised to see how long it took to develop....almost two weeks. They are about 75 percent covered now and any green specks have not spread. As always, the first time doing something new, there is uncertainty. Cant wait to see the difference in the final product.


----------



## indaswamp (May 31, 2021)

Mold 600 needs a moist surface to get established. Collagen sheets tend to dry out fast. you can spray the surface with a mist of distilled water and it should help get the mold established faster.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (May 31, 2021)

The temp of your curing chamber(of course) affects how fast the mold will grow.  I spray my salami with the mold mix (1/2 tsp mold 600/ 8 oz. water).  Fermenting at 68 degrees F, the mold is very well established in 48 hours.  There is a whitish film coving the chubs by the time they get put into the curing chamber.  

Seems like I remember my Coppas, once moved from the fridge to the curing chamber at 55 degrees F, taking a couple weeks to really show significant mold growth. They don't get the time in warm and cozy air to kickstart the mold formation. From what I heard you say, I'd guess your cures are going along fine.  Whole muscle curing takes a lot of patience for bigger cuts of meat -  I'm betting on great success.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Robert H (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks for replies. I had just used a brush to apply the mold onto the lonza. It did take a bit longer than expected, but they are almost completely covered now. I added one more the other day and it is already starting to mold up. First time jitters, but what has happened is pretty much what I have read and from gleaning info here.  Looks like it is proceeding normall now and will have to get accustomed to the slower drying time.


----------

